# Doppelkinn entfernen



## Ich_halt224 (10. April 2008)

Guten morgen,

ich habe mir nun einige Grafikprogramme gekauft und würde gerne wissen, wie man beispielsweise ein Doppelkinn "wegzaubern" kann.
Ich habe schon Arbeiten von Leuten gesehen, wo ich ziemlich begeistert war, da der Unterschied der unbearbeiteten und der bearbeiteten Arbeit so groß war, man aber trotzdem die Bearbeitung dem fertigen Bild nicht ansah. Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie man das machen kann. Gibt es da vielleicht ein Tutorial?  Ich habe mir den Photoshop gekauft und eine 30-Tage Testversion von PhotoImpact X3.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Google, oder zumindest Forensuche und voila: Hier!


----------



## Ich_halt224 (10. April 2008)

Danke, nun weiß ich, ich bin zu blöd dafür! xD


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Quatsch. Man muss sowas nur öfters gemacht haben und dies regelmäßig (und vieleicht nicht gleich voll, sondern klein anfangen), dann klappt eigentlich alles in der IT.

Bitte noch den Thread als erledigt markieren, wenn es da war.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (10. April 2008)

Naja, was heißt denn zb Hals rot ausschneiden? ^^
Bei dem Hals eine Auswahl setzen und ausschneiden bekomme ich noch hin, aber was ist mit rot dabei gemeint?

So und dann:  weiche auswahlkante 2px - copy & paste     Was bitte? ^^

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja erklären, was damit gemeint ist, dann steige ich wahrscheinlich auch durch den Rest der Erklärung durch 

Hals (rot) ausschneiden - weiche auswahlkante 2px - copy & paste

Kinn (blau) ausschneiden - weiche Auswahlkante 2px - copy paste

Kinnebene ÜBER Halsebene!

Hals nach oben verschieben

Der Rand der nun unter dem Kinn ensteht wird mit dem Wischfinger auf dem Originalbild einfach "unter" das Kinn gezogen/verschoben

Ebenen verbinden und noch ein bissl wischen... fertig!


----------



## Leola13 (10. April 2008)

Hai,



> Naja, was heißt denn zb Hals rot ausschneiden?
> Bei dem Hals eine Auswahl setzen und ausschneiden bekomme ich noch hin, aber was ist mit rot dabei gemeint?



Da ich mir die Bilder nicht anschauen kann, weiss ich nicht was mit Rot gemeint ist. evtl. Markierungsmodus oder einfach ein Hinweis.



> So und dann: weiche auswahlkante 2px - copy & paste Was bitte?



Du hast eine Auswahl und wählst dann einen weiche Kante von 2 Pixeln. Auswahl- auswahl verändern.  Kopieren und EInfügen ;-]



> Hals (rot) ausschneiden - weiche auswahlkante 2px - copy & paste
> 
> Kinn (blau) ausschneiden - weiche Auswahlkante 2px - copy paste



Blau und Rot werden Markierungen zur Erklärung auf dem Bild sein.




> Kinnebene ÜBER Halsebene



Durch das Kopieren und Einfügen hast du neue Ebenen erhalten. Durch Klicken und Ziehen musst du die Anordnung verändern.



> Hals nach oben verschieben



Den ausgeschnittenen Bereich verschieben.




> Der Rand der nun unter dem Kinn ensteht wird mit dem Wischfinger auf dem Originalbild einfach "unter" das Kinn gezogen/verschoben



Sollte, wenn man vor dem Bild sitzt selbsterklärend sein. Wischfinger = Werkzeug aus der Menüleiste.



Auf photozauber.de  gibt es eine sehr gute Grundlagenschulungen zu PS.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Hmm, vieleicht sollte ich jetzt sagen, dass ich von Bildbearbeitung sehr wenig Ahnung habe, komme aus der Java Ecke. Was ich dir zeigen wollte, war eigentlich nur ein Beispiel dafür, wie schnell du manchmal lösungen für dein Problem finden könntest.

Zum Thema. Ich denke rot, war z.b. auf dem Bild nur eine Markierung um zu zeigen, welcher Teil der User markieren muss (selbes spiel mit blau) .
Versuchs doch mal so wie du denkst. Learning-by-doing

Edit: Oh da hab ich beim schreiben wohl weng lange gebraucht. Übergebe das Feld an dich Leola13 ^^


----------



## Leola13 (10. April 2008)

Hai,



> komme aus der Java Ecke




Java ? Gibts da nicht Warane ? ;-)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Java ? Gibts da nicht Warane ? ;-)
> Ciao Stefan



Ja schon, aber ich hab sie alle aus dem Speicher... ähh von der Insel gelöscht ;-]


----------



## Ich_halt224 (14. April 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten, jetzt weiß ich auch, was mit dem rot ausschneiden und so gemeint ist!  *g*

Vielen Dank, ich werde das Thema erstmal noch nicht schließen, will das heute mal ausprobieren und vielleicht habe ich dann noch die ein oder andere Frage. 

Daaanke!


----------

